# Pinnated Grouse /Prairie Chicken



## stolenbase

Are pinnated grouse and prairie chicken the same thing??? Can you hunt these in nd? Well, I saw a large covey of partridge nw of Bismarck a few days ago and I'm planning to go after them on Monday. What kind of grouse do you think is most fun to hunt?Just wanted to check up with everyone. Thanks, Nick


----------



## stolenbase

p.s.: where are the birds!!!


----------



## mallard

Yes,pinnated grouse&prairie chickens are the same bird.The grouse species most fun to hunt,Ruffed grouse hands down.


----------



## MossyMO

I was up around Lansford this last weekend helping my father in law haul hay and saw one of these and didn't know they were native to that area, which I have hunted the last 5 years and never seen one before. Was this a rare sighting or are they moving into the area? Does the hunting season for them open Sept. 11th also?


----------



## Bagman

Where is Lansford? Here is the info on hunting the Chickens:

PINNATED GROUSE (Prairie Chicken): may be taken in that portion of southeastern North Dakota bordered on the west by ND No. 32, on the north by the Sheyenne River, on the south by ND No. 11, and on the east by the Red and Bois de Sioux Rivers; and in an area in Grand Forks County bordered on the east by the Red River, the south by US Highway 2, the west by ND No. 18, and the north by the Walsh and Grand Forks county line. These two areas will be open for sharp-tailed grouse and pinnated grouse (prairie chicken) hunting by permit only.

Fifty permits will be issued by lottery for each of the above two open areas. Each permit will allow the taking of two grouse (two prairie chickens, or two sharp-tailed grouse, or one sharp-tailed grouse and one prairie chicken) for which the hunter will be provided two grouse tags. These tags must be attached to each grouse prior to transportation. Application process: Resident hunters who wanted to apply for a permit were asked to send in a post card listing their name, address, phone number, and which selected hunting area - prior to August 11, 2004. Only one person was able to apply per post card and only one post card per person was allowed.

Season runs from OCTOBER 9 to OCTOBER 17th


----------



## MossyMO

Bagman, Thanks for the info.

Lansford is 25 miles North and 6 miles West of Minot, ND.


----------



## johnny dritt

Hi Nick,
I'm interested in Pinnated Grouse/Prairie Chickens, too. Yes, they are the same bird. Here in Indiana market hunters shot the last one in the state about 60 years ago, and our DNR and conservation groups have been trying to restore prairie habitat in the northwest corner of the state (below Chicago metro area!), where they might be reintroduced from your state or Kansas, where there are surviving populations.

Nick, right before reading your message in the search term <Pinnated Grouse Prairie Chicken>, I noted a message from the ND Game and Fish Dept, stating: "There will not be a North Dakota Pinnated Grouse (Prairie Chicken) season in 2013 due to low numbers."

Apparently Prairie Chickens are really facing steep declines in a lot of their former range in tall grass prairie intersperced with farmland, for instance Canada reports few, if any, remaining in their prairie provinces,

so please take my tip to hunt pheasants or other legal birds instead. I wouldn't be able to tell a Sharp-Tailed Grouse from a Prairie Chicken on the wing. 
A friend in Indiana,
Johnny


----------

